# Hello im from texas



## SneakyMantis

hello i am sneakymantis i live in tx and i want to know why one of my mantises eyes look like this


----------



## Rick

Welcome


----------



## SneakyMantis

is my mantis ok?


----------



## Synapze

Welcome!

Is is possible to get a better photo or description of what you're seeing?  All I can make out is that one pseudopupil looks larger.


----------



## MantisGirl13

I think your mantis is fine, just tried to track prey through the side of her/his cage, and rubbed his eye on the side of the cage. I have a Tenodera that has the same problem.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

welcome.

I think your mantis is fine, one of my mantids had a spot on his eye after a molt.  The next molt is was gone. Your mantis is not an adult yet, so maybe the next molt it will be gone too.


----------



## SneakyMantis

here are some more photos of my mantis i found it at work


----------



## SneakyMantis




----------



## SneakyMantis




----------



## SneakyMantis

anyone know what type of mantis it is and i usually feed it small grass hoppers or crickets sometimes moths


----------



## River Dane

Looks like a Stagmomantis sp., probably a pre-sub/subadult based on the pretty large wing buds. Perhaps it is a male?


----------



## SneakyMantis

its eyes are usually red but they turn grey sometimes going to look for a cricket for it to eat is feeding it once a day enough?


----------



## MantisGirl13

That is normal. Feeding it once a day should be fine, but don't worry about keeping a strict feeding schedule;it is ok to miss a day or two if he is getting fat. It is definitely a Stagmomantis sp.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

ok thanks everyone i got some crickets for it and i found a baby leopard gecko also lol


----------



## MantisGirl13

I am glad we can help. That is neat, a baby leopard gecko! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

yup i got it away from my job and let it go around my apartment just put 3 small crickets and a medium one i think it got the medium one lol he looks full


----------



## SneakyMantis

found this mantis at work looks like an adult


----------



## River Dane

Looks like an adult male Stagmomantis (possibly limbata or carolina?). Nice little fella!


----------



## SneakyMantis

yea cool find ill get a better picture once i get home and get its enclosure ready


----------



## Mantis Lady

Lucky you to find mantids ouside


----------



## SneakyMantis

yea someone came and got me said they had a gift lol


----------



## MantisGirl13

Lol That is great! Nice find!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

got a better pic of the abdomen of my mantis i think its a female


----------



## SneakyMantis

got a better pick of this guy also but i cant make out the lines on its abdomen


----------



## Mantis Lady

SneakyMantis said:


> got a better pic of the abdomen of my mantis i think its a female


I think it is a female. The last segment is big. With a male there are 2 segments at the end.

I like the big eyes on your second pic


----------



## SneakyMantis

yea i think its a he idk lol named him zorak got a better pic of the abdomen but i cant really make out the lines


----------



## MantisGirl13

That is a male. When they are adult, you don't even have to count abdominal segments, you can tell by the shape of the abdomen (males long and thin, females shorter and wider) and the shape of their wings ( males long and thin, covering entire abdomen, while females, at least with Carolinas like you have there, wings are shorter and fat, and cover about half of the abdomen) . 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

@SneakyMantisZorak is a nice name for a male. What name did you give to your female?


----------



## SneakyMantis

idk what to name her lol


----------



## Mantis Lady

lol, you can make up a nice name for her, like you did with your male.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Yes, I am sure you can choose a pretty name for your female!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

ill think of a name tonight she sure likes to eat lol


----------



## MantisGirl13

yep, females usually are that way! My female S. gastricas are bottomless pits!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

lol gotta keep her happy think nameing her shella


----------



## Mantis Lady

I think that is a nice name for a female mantis?


----------



## SneakyMantis

thanks i was on Instagram saw some nice mantis ?


----------



## SneakyMantis




----------



## MantisGirl13

Shella is a beautiful name! 

I have never heard of the Snake Mantis before... He looks cool!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

shella is looking fat i am only feeding her once a day??


----------



## River Dane

Mantids don’t need to eat everyday, especially if their prey is appropriately sized.


----------



## SneakyMantis

ok thank you i feed it baby crickets my other mantis is an adult and i haven't seen him eat in a couple daya


----------



## MantisGirl13

She looks nice and plump. You should try to keep her abdomen around that size.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

ok thankyou i just put another baby cricket in with her she is a good hunter unlike zorak he hasn't eaten in days i put a smaller cricket hopefully he will find it


----------



## MantisGirl13

It is cool to watch them eat! I hope Zorak finds his cricket!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

I see a nice fat belly.  you can wait 2 days. I hope Zorak will find his . Adult males don't eat much. that what I have seen in my adult males.


----------



## SneakyMantis

i hope so to and i love watching them eat


----------



## SneakyMantis

i have a pet rat snake now lol someone at work gave it to me in a bottle i moved it into a big jar 4 now i have a 20gal fish tank but i need to get a good secure top lol and reptile lamp


----------



## MantisGirl13

Cool! Can you post a pic of it?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

lil guy


----------



## SneakyMantis

ill work on his enclosure tomorrow hopefully the pet store is open tomorrow


----------



## Mantis Lady

Cool snake. hope petstore will be open so you can make a nice home for your snake. did you give him a name?


----------



## MantisGirl13

That is a cool snake! I hope you can get him a nice home tomorrow!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

not yet tbh im not sure if its a him or her xD ill try to Figure it out tomorrow post some better pics ill be checking on the lil snake when i get home


----------



## SneakyMantis




----------



## SneakyMantis

i got a short clip of the lil guy eating on my snapchat and Instagram lol


----------



## Mantis Lady

I dont know how top see when a snake is a female or a male, but he/she looks cool. did you find stuff to create a nice home for him/her?


----------



## SneakyMantis

loves his lil coconut home lol


----------



## SneakyMantis




----------



## SneakyMantis

need to get a water dish but should be good for now heating pad on the side


----------



## SneakyMantis

just got to catch some geckos tomorrow at work and some crickets for my mantis


----------



## Mantis Lady

A nice home you made for your snake


----------



## SneakyMantis

i think the snake likes the heat pad lol


----------



## MantisGirl13

Cute! He is really pretty, and pretty small! I like his tank!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

SneakyMantis said:


> I think the snake likes the heat pad lol


hahah sure he hates the cold


----------



## SneakyMantis

yea its a lil fella idk how often to feed em think it aet another gecko


----------



## SneakyMantis

couldnt find it or it escaped lol


----------



## MantisGirl13

What all can he eat?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

i was reading lizards and rats ive been feeding it geckos cause it was hunting them at my job when they caught it


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ok, cool! Can they also eat crickets or roaches? That may be an easier food source.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

i think they can video i watched they were saying the cricket was gone we will see ill give it a shot


----------



## MantisGirl13

Ok. Crickets are easier to find or buy than geckoes, I'm sure!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

around my job its about the same you will see like 5 geckos on the wall and bunch of small and big crickets scattered about well see i want to catch a couple geckos and crickets


----------



## MantisGirl13

Good luck catching food for the little guy!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

View attachment 20180922_230328_001.mp4


----------



## SneakyMantis

lil guy eating


----------



## SneakyMantis

just tried feeding him and he was giving me sass lol trying to bite me so i just let em be ill try again when i get home


----------



## MantisGirl13

I guess he wasn't hungry then!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

yea and i postes the video of the snake eating a gecko lol you can see its lil teeth


----------



## Mantis Lady

Wow that snake eats fast (saw the vid) but how is your mantis doing?


----------



## SneakyMantis

there good i think zorak managed to get one of the crickets but barely aet it and dropped it unless someone came into my room and scared him so sunday i tried to feed him using forceps and he just swatted at it and shella hasn't eaten her cricket i hope she is getting ready to molt because since ive had her i haven't seen her molt


----------



## MantisGirl13

I hope that Shella has a good molt, and that Zorak eats soon!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

I hope Shella will molt soon.

Offer Zorak today a cricket again, maybe he will eat today.


----------



## SneakyMantis

i hope so to and ill try and feed him hopefully he eats


----------



## SneakyMantis

finally  zoak eats.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Yay! Yummy grasshopper   nom,nom,nom

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

he didnt finish ?


----------



## SneakyMantis

aet maybe half


----------



## Mantis Lady

At least he ate something and that is better than noting. Males are bad eaters , they don't eat much


----------



## SneakyMantis

yea at least hes not super hungry lol i put a moth in there now hopefully he gets it shella is still hanging upside down hasn't eaten ik she usually finds the crickets so im hoping for a molt


----------



## MantisGirl13

Did Shella molt?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

yup shes huge now :0


----------



## Mantis Lady

Nice and you could take a pic of her molting.?


----------



## MantisGirl13

Great! Congratz on your new adult!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

thanks here is an update photo look at her wings at that beautiful behind lol


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow, she's a beauty! Good job!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

she looks beautifu,l yes?


----------



## SneakyMantis

i took better pictures but i cant post them cause the file is to big ?


----------



## SneakyMantis

and i think zorak likes her xD


----------



## SneakyMantis




----------



## SneakyMantis




----------



## MantisGirl13

She really is pretty, no wonder Zorak likes her!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

yea i heard him tapping on the wall of his enclosure xD her wings look small


----------



## MantisGirl13

Female Carolinas have short wings.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

would it be ok to have them in an enclosure together


----------



## SneakyMantis

i have bad news guys  i think zorak is dieing he isnt moving much and i just put him in with shella but he still isn't moving much i hope it was cause he is old ?


----------



## Mantis Lady

sad to hear that. Then you can better put Zorak back before Shella eats him


----------



## SneakyMantis

rip zorak ? i didn't have you long now i feel bad for catching him maybe just let shella go free now that she is an adult


----------



## SneakyMantis

let him enjoy outside in his final moment


----------



## MantisGirl13

Oh, no! We will miss little Zorak!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

yea he will be remembered at least i have shella


----------



## MantisGirl13

Yes, at least you still have that special little girl!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

yea she likes to hang upside down xD i haven't got to watch her eat Dx i missed it lol looked in her enclosure to see cricket legs xD


----------



## MantisGirl13

I am sure you will see her eat soon, but cricket legs are a good sign!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

yea i just want to watch her eat lol she aet the small katydid that i put in theres plenty for her to eat


----------



## MantisGirl13

I am sure she will be fat and happy!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

shella is not doing well today ):


----------



## MantisGirl13

Oh no! I hope she gets better,but it is not looking good. How is she acting?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

shes gone already Dx may she rest in peace she was a good eater


----------



## Mantis Lady

Sorry for your loss


----------



## MantisGirl13

I am so sorry for your loss. She was pretty and special!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

thank you mantis girl and little mantis ^-^ she was an awesome mantis x3 i have the last video of her eating but i cant post it


----------



## SneakyMantis

if you guys want to fallow my Instagram i can post it there @dojapanda420


----------



## MantisGirl13

I wish I could see the videos but I can't because I don't have any social media.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## SneakyMantis

awwwwww you should make one id like to see your mantis ^-^


----------



## MantisGirl13

My parents don't allow me to be on social media and I am ok with that. I may be able to post a video of my mantids in the forum.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

@SneakyMantisyou can post it on youtube and put the link to vid here.


----------



## SneakyMantis

i don't blame them lol i barely use them but yea i find watching mantis eating fascinating


----------



## SneakyMantis

i could xD but do i need a computer to upload videos?


----------



## Itsdelliott

Nope, you can do it all on your phone.


----------



## SneakyMantis

ok cool i will see about uploading some feeding videos


----------

